# Lead wipe



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Edited


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Get a hold of Bill Parr.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

I havn`t wiped a lead joint since 1988 They dropped it from the journyman exam
there used to be what was called wiping solder and that was all it was used for.
It had properties that made it flow but not run,and stay thick so you could form
it with your wiping pad.I don`t know if still is around anymore.
Wiping solder is generaly 38% tin and 62% lead.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5fyhqwLS3o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I just typed lead wiping into YouTube (in case my link doesn't work) I've watched this video before it's pretty cool, I hope it helps thank god nyc stopped making us wipe for the test. 
I've done some lead work but never a ferrule I wish you all the luck, and I won't state the obvious about when you started to practice 

When you pass pm me I might be able to help you out (alot of my peoples live on L. I.) that license is golden though so I doubt you'll need it


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Edited


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You might want to read this starting at about page 35... :thumbup:

Standard Practical Plumbing By R.M. Starbuck 1910


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I was in the last class that needed to wipe a joint for my master's 1n 1982. probably last joint I wiped. I remember even then the examiner seemed to be more concerned with the fact that you knew how to wipe and what the procedure consisted of, and wasn't really that concerned with the quality of the final joint. If you have some old wiped joints laying around you can melt the wipeing solder off of them and re-use it. We would melt it down and pour it into the groove of a pipe wrench handel to mold nice thick rods to work with. Good Luck


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We see alot of wiped joints around here. I have never done one. 

But, every one I have seen has a round of tape, or even newspaper, around the pipe. I would guess to control the width of the joint?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Where is KTS when you need him....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I wish you all the best UA local 1 plumber. I hope you pass that test and get your master's license...:thumbsup:


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Edited


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*where in the USA*

what part of the united states requires this???

that is completely , totally, over the top......

My 91 year old father does not even remember how to 
wipe a lead joint anymore.... and I have never done it
and I am not ashamed of the fact either.......

I think it is totally insane to expect you to be able to do this
when you will probably never, ever will have to do it again .:laughing::laughing:

I would think that you should be allowed to use any tools that
are available in "real time" to finish that lead joint...I would think that the mapp gas torches to touch it up would be ok too...


If this is supposed to be done like some sort of 
" history re-enactment" exactly like they did it back in the 1920s. 

and use the same tools, I would file a protest.....:yes::yes:


good luck, I think you will pass either way

dont worry about it


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Edited


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UALocal1Plumber said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I PASSED!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! I would love to learn how to wipe lead, I know it wont have a practical use, but I would like to try to seevif I could do it. Awesome you passed. Congratulations again.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Keith, way to go! On your way to becoming a master plumber. Excellent......:thumbsup:


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Quit worrying,or you will twist yourself up. From what you say about your background....you will be fine. It is not rocket science. Just relax. GL


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Where is KTS when you need him....


I can't take the test for him...

I did wipe a 2" lead water service last month as a favor for a contractor I used to work for though.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Too late for you but I was going to tell you to find some hard felt. Not sure what you do with the lambs fat but if it worked for you, super. Heat of the lead and lead content also effect the joint. I miss the smell of boiling lead wafting in the air.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's the advantage of a lead wiped joint vs a modern type connection?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> What's the advantage of a lead wiped joint vs a modern type connection?


On a water service?

The metallic taste... :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

The main advantage is that it takes real time and skill to do rather than uncoiling plastic from a reel and clamping it together with an overgrown pair of pliers. Unlike PEX any idiot can't wipe lead.


----------



## coldspring (Nov 12, 2011)

kieth ?
did we take this test at the same time ?
last month..... lol......i didnt get the benifit of this [email protected] the time
Rich coldspring plumbing


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> The main advantage is that it takes real time and skill to do rather than uncoiling plastic from a reel and clamping it together with an overgrown pair of pliers. Unlike PEX any idiot can't wipe lead.


so the main advantage is it takes longer and is more complicated. :laughing:

wouldn't the idiot be the guy wiping the lead. :yes:

my spell check wants to change your name "nhmaster" to "Hamster", very fitting :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea sure if you don't mind 30 plus years of stagnant wage growth or the erosion or your job because anybody can do it. You can do it, we can help. Plumbing 1,2,3

Fast, cheap and easy that's the ticket to success


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Yea sure if you don't mind 30 plus years of stagnant wage growth or the erosion or your job because anybody can do it. You can do it, we can help. Plumbing 1,2,3
> 
> Fast, cheap and easy that's the ticket to success


 
you do know id share a coffee with you :thumbup: 

but you prolly wouldnt like it :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

coldspring said:


> kieth ?
> did we take this test at the same time ?
> last month..... lol......i didnt get the benifit of this [email protected] the time
> Rich coldspring plumbing


 




Please post us an intro in the introduction section. Years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I liked when what we did was a complete mystery to the general public. They had no idea what we did or how we did it. There were no big box stores, plumbing 123 books or internet forums. We operated with complete autonomy. Folks complained bitterly about the bill but they had little recourse because they knew that we had tools and skills that they did not. Now anyone with a pair of water pump pliers and a pex cutter is suddenly a freeking plumber.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Lead is not good for you.....especially when wiping


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I liked when what we did was a complete mystery to the general public. They had no idea what we did or how we did it. There were no big box stores, plumbing 123 books or internet forums. We operated with complete autonomy. Folks complained bitterly about the bill but they had little recourse because they knew that we had tools and skills that they did not. Now anyone with a pair of water pump pliers and a pex cutter is suddenly a freeking plumber.


 



I share your sentiment and I too lament the fact that our trade is declining. A master's license used to command more respect than it does nowadays. Oh well, c'est la vie. What is a poor plumber to do? But with the cat out of the bag, there's probably no turning back.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I share your sentiment and I too lament the fact that our trade is declining. A master's license used to command more respect than it does nowadays. Oh well, c'est la vie. What is a poor plumber to do? But with the cat out of the bag, there's probably no turning back.


 Especially in Florida....


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

I hear what u guys are saying but i still get calls all the time when a diy husband ends up creating a bigger bill than it should have been and more money for me


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was taught make the repair as difficult as possible, and I preach that as well. In other words, use sweat angle stops, hard pipe as much as you can, don't use flex connectors. 

The flex, crimp-on and compression stuff is all about DIY. 

But a warning when soldering on a sweat-stop: that copper stub-out may only be copper a couple more inches in the wall then it transitions to some type of plastic pipe. So keep a spray bottle with you. Same goes for hose spigots.


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Btw congrats on the license ualocal!!!! Ughhhh it makese ill when i see 1/2" compression valves just pure laziness


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

My practical exam we had to name the lead working tools. I had never been around lead work. So needless to say I had no clue what they were.
I greatly respect that era though.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was taught make the repair as difficult as possible, and I preach that as well. In other words, use sweat angle stops, hard pipe as much as you can, don't use flex connectors.
> 
> The flex, crimp-on and compression stuff is all about DIY.
> 
> But a warning when soldering on a sweat-stop: that copper stub-out may only be copper a couple more inches in the wall then it transitions to some type of plastic pipe. So keep a spray bottle with you. Same goes for hose spigots.


How correct you are brother... never put unions on a water heater, use left rights on gas connections, be smart and make sure you respect your trade! There is a huge practical advantage to knowing how to wipe a joint. First thing first it makes you an expert on heat transfer. It's tough to explain here but when you become fluent in heat flow, it makes everything you do involving heat (soldering, welding, etc) 100% better.

Thanks guys
Keith


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

How do you think you did on Monday ? What a nightmare. Lol


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

I feel good about my workpieces but you know that it has nothing to do with how they grade you. One of the guys on the board was a business agent for my union and he looked pretty pissed that I was taking the test. Oh well, we'll just have to wait and see. If we don't hear from Doug by next week I guess all is good.

Keith


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah , I know people who took it Tuesday and today and they felt the same way . Hopefully good things to come


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Gosh, I haven't done any lead wiping in 30 yrs. or so, i'd be lost....Dad's wiped joints looked like they were made by a machine. Good lluck to you UA...


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Any word ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Leading wiping is a true skill.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Plumber71 said:


> Any word ?


So far so good... how about you?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I liked when what we did was a complete mystery to the general public. They had no idea what we did or how we did it. There were no big box stores, plumbing 123 books or internet forums. We operated with complete autonomy. Folks complained bitterly about the bill but they had little recourse because they knew that we had tools and skills that they did not. Now anyone with a pair of water pump pliers and a pex cutter is suddenly a freeking plumber.


 I would suppose this equals stick verse tig welding in some ways. I was brought up and taught stick welding. Could lay a pretty decent bead down, penetration, blah blah blah. Lack of practice in past years and eyesight not as good as it used to be has taken it's toll though. But I hear plenty of positive talk about how easy tig welding is, never tried it myself, I still stick weld when I need to do something. But I would bet in the welding forums they have the same arguements of true talent verses the older harder ways.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> I would suppose this equals stick verse tig welding in some ways.


Not really, both take skill, but tig welding is used in applications where stick welding is not a good option, like welding thin steel or certain alloys, it's not like one can easily replace the other. If I could stick weld sheetmetal I would, but I can't so tig it is.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am good I called and heard it from the horse's mouth .. Lol


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats, great job


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Not really, both take skill, but tig welding is used in applications where stick welding is not a good option, like welding thin steel or certain alloys, it's not like one can easily replace the other. If I could stick weld sheetmetal I would, but I can't so tig it is.


 No doubt on the thin stuff. I know for a fact though that many use it full time for structural and flat iron.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Plumber71 said:


> I am good I called and heard it from the horse's mouth .. Lol


Who did you call?


----------

